# Deh-80prs issues



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Just installed the unit and can't get into any menus. I push the dial and it will display the menu but as soon as i release the dial it cancels and won't let me change anything. I already reset it twice and no difference. I am trying to run network mode 3-way. Any help please.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

07exlv66spd said:


> Just installed the unit and can't get into any menus. I push the dial and it will display the menu but as soon as i release the dial it cancels and won't let me change anything. I already reset it twice and no difference. I am trying to run network mode 3-way. Any help please.


 
Sorry it's been so long and noone has answered. Hopefully you've already got it figured out, but heres the issue for others that have it-

You have a short somewhere. Pull the head unit out and make sure that you electric tape the speaker and power connection wires in the wiring harnesses up so none of the ends are exposed. All it takes it for one of them to touch any metal or other wires and you'll have issues. If you still have it, check your speaker wires rin and be sure they arent cut into or pinched against metal. Then make sure your speakers arent getting any metal contact with the terminals on the back. You should be good to go once you confirm all that is good. I had the same issue when I plugged it into the vehicle harness and tested. Once I taped up the wires that I wasnt using (I only connected the fronts), the problem went away.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I got it figured out, I was trying to use the Bluetooth mic from the Kenwood I had installed before and was plugging it into the wired remote input (stupid me) I have to say the cust service from Crutchfield was excellent. I called Sunday afternoon before Memorial day and they were a great help. Now it's all in and setup. I did run the auto EQ/TA and it sounds pretty darn good but I still have some tweeking to do. It did lower the sub output quite a bit but that was easy to fix. I was surpised how little the eq adjusted. The only other issue I had has the fold down face would not clear the dash kit when I use the mounting cage, which I like to use for ease of removal so i had to iso mount it and it still doesn't fold completley down but enough to load a CD.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

07exlv66spd said:


> Thanks for the reply. I got it figured out, I was trying to use the Bluetooth mic from the Kenwood I had installed before and was plugging it into the wired remote input (stupid me) I have to say the cust service from Crutchfield was excellent. I called Sunday afternoon before Memorial day and they were a great help. Now it's all in and setup. I did run the auto EQ/TA and it sounds pretty darn good but I still have some tweeking to do. It did lower the sub output quite a bit but that was easy to fix. I was surpised how little the eq adjusted. The only other issue I had has the fold down face would not clear the dash kit when I use the mounting cage, which I like to use for ease of removal so i had to iso mount it and it still doesn't fold completley down but enough to load a CD.


I had a car like that. I was going to do the same exact thing you did to mount an aftermarket radio because I had tried the kit that converted the dual climate controls to single climate controls with dismal results. The main problem was that the climate controls would just randomly stop working all together and I had to power off the vehicle and restart it to get them working again. Sadly, the car died an untimely death thanks to a drunk driver.

In an unrelated audio topic, did you ever have a problem with your 3rd gear synchro?


----------

